# Friday Work Watch



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

wow, six in the morning and no friday watch thread yet, well there is now!

im wearing this for work today, in fact i wear it for work nearly every day, if you did what i do believe me its all you would want to wear


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Since yesterday evening:



















Andreas


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Going to be wearing the Mirage today




















angeleye said:


> if you did what i do believe me its all you would want to wear


So what do you do


----------



## quanto (Jan 22, 2008)

This one will do nicely for today.....or at least for the morning......


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Azimuyh Bomberdier


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

since i will be learning today, later go to faculty, i will be wherein this.

now its old a week and its gained full 15 sec, not bad if you ask me...


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Mikrolisk said:


> Since yesterday evening:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How lovely is that!

No surprise, this one for me: Union Glashutte Klassik Gangreserve:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This one for the day, but I am expecting a new Nato from RLT

this after noon and want to give it a test run on the new band.










and here it is. Thank you Roy for you lightening fast service. UK to South Korea in a week!!!










Have a great weekend everyone,

Alexus


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Still wearing this one almost every day - its begining to scare me this monohorologamy ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im with Potz, love to know more about that Rolex, the case shape is great!!

Im wearing my Capeland XXL now that its finally back from the menders after I did my trademark drop on the floor 2 days after I got it


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm giving the kinetic a last outing before moving it on


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

My newest arrival - I just love the assymmetrical case shape







Not so impressed with the bezel action (will hopefully get it sorted soon) but everything else is A1 & top notch









Have a good weekend everyone - I'm looking forward to plonking myself in front of the tv for some 6 Nations rugby action


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

@ jason: I really like the Capeland







! Underrated and rare; that makes it even more desirable for me...

Today its RLT in the office:










all the best

Jan


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Omega Speedmaster cal. 1045


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Off work for 9 days 

I`m wearing this which I have been since a couple of waylaid bracelet links arrived at the beginning of the week.

Not had a chance to take my own photo`s as I`ve been on nights so have used these ones from a previous owner (I hope you don`t mind Andy







)










It really is a superb piece of kit and despite being over 30 years old is the only quartz watch I own (including modern ones) where the second hand lines up exactly with the markers all round the dial









BTW I did a check using a relative values tool (see here... http://www.measuringworth.com/ppoweruk/index.php#) based on a similar mid 1970s GP Omega Megaquartz 34Khz which was listed at Â£340 and the 2006 equivalent would be Â£1970









I must say I have doubts about the originality of the bracelet, I`m sure the clasp is OK but would Omega have used a folding link bracelet, and if they did would they have left the sides unplated? also the inside of the clasp is stamped ` *`Champion` USA* and the plating is a paler gold then the watch case


















I`m not bothered by it though as it does suit the watch, but I might keep a look out for an original one









I`ll be taking it to Steve at Ryte Time today as there`s a fleck of white `dust` floating round the dial and also to see if he can polish up the case back for me.

The back had obviously been engraved at sometime then had it removed, I`ve seen photo`s of other Megaquartz 34Khzs which had plain polished backs so it should be more original after Steve`s done


















Anyway to sum up, I`m well pleased with this watch, which keeps excellent time and has real wrist presence









BTW a few years ago I wouldn`t have given a gold watch a second look, particularly one with this style case, or with a quartz movement, especially an old quartz









Strange how tastes change


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ll be taking it to Steve at Ryte Time today as there`s a fleck of white `dust` floating round the dial and also to see if he can polish up the case back for me.


Whoa whoa whoa - don't go taking up his time - he's got my Sicura to keep him busy







:lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

johnbrigade said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ll be taking it to Steve at Ryte Time today as there`s a fleck of white `dust` floating round the dial and also to see if he can polish up the case back for me.
> ...


I`ve got to pick up eight of nine watches he`s been sorting for me and drop off my friend Andy`s Brietling Shark for a

bit of TLC


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Invicta 8926 - previous owner's pic (with thanks to Simon), though I have it on a Di-Modell Design strap (see 2nd pic) and it looks great!



















HAGWE all.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

this one (again), back on the leather


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

HYDRO G-Shock


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Some very nice kit again,my work watch Chrono Avenger

Martin


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wore this all day and then came home to a parcel (thanks Hari).... but this was todays work watch...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> johnbrigade said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


and he's got a couple of mine too - including my Eterna Kontiki Super









Wearing this one today (again), and it's not even old watch Sunday









_Vintage Doxa 300T Searambler_










Rich


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm not working today but I'm wearing this one









*Fortis B-42 Pilot Professional Day/Date*


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Been working all week


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > johnbrigade said:
> ...


Interesting









Errr Steve, you know that Eterna Kontiki Super your sorting for Rich ? well he said you could let me have it and just send the bill to him


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...



















Rich


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

IÂ´ll wear my vintage Glycine diver, valjoux 72.....


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Well it's a new arrival for me today... *Breitling SuperOcean*










My first Breitling and it's very very nice


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Jaeger-leCoultre Master Grande Taille


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

quanto said:


>


Superb Rolex









Zeno for me:










Cheers


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

salmonia said:


> IÂ´ll wear my vintage Glycine diver, valjoux 72.....


That looks great. Reminds me a lot of Bladerunner's Royce Diver... Another beautiful watch


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Fnally Friday morning here and I'll be wearing this 1969 Accutron just back from servicing. Need to check it for timekeeping. It's a diver with an inside rotating bezel.


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

Not working so SMP on leather today


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

HI all,

Second day of waiting for Fedex,wearing the O&W










Have a great weekend .

paul


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I having a day off today, so I shall be starting with this Stowa...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

CWC for me...










Later,

William


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i have worn both today,white one walking the dog ,other one going out to lunch .










happy friday everybody.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Jaeger-leCoultre Master Grande Taille


Absolutely boo-tiful...









...as for me, I don't 'do' chronos









but










Lovely sunny day here in Fenland!

.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Been working all week


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry for my the same 'stock' photo, but I've not taken any more of it recently - my iconic Sinn 156 today (and all week)










followed by something with better lume in the evening:










-- Tim


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

Now -- Seamaster GMT black face...

.

Later -- at work -- Stowa Marine Auto...

.

Take it easy...

.

Jim...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

*Poljot Aviator Alarm*


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

My super duper Casio SuperIlluminator today,









Alasdair


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> *Poljot Aviator Alarm*


Why do you need an extra alarm, dosen`t the one in the background work?
















Anyway back from Wanlip & have swapped over to a couple of the watches Steve`d been working on for me









1st up with a new battery...

*Rotary Elite 200 Metres*










2nd, now fully hand windable...

*Tissot Le Locle, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*










Now on one of Roy`s black HDNs


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I don't work, but wear a watch


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Today I'm wearing an Alpha - the steely blue dial for this afternoon's tea dance!










But this one below from Chris looks so right on this strap somehow, I love it!



chris l said:


> I having a day off today, so I shall be starting with this Stowa...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Two new arrivals for me today. Thanks Jason. Sorry about the q&d pics.









Alpha for work.










Swapped to "Ole yeller" now I'm home.


----------



## quanto (Jan 22, 2008)

"Some tasty watches there, gentlemen, especially Mikrolisk and Quanto.

@ Quanto - never seen a case of that shape on a Rollie before. Can you share some details, please?"

The watch is a 1943 Oyster Everest, its known as a 3139, and the case is called an Army Cushion case. Only made them for a few years, so not too common. I've seen various movements and dials in this case - and it appears there were different varieties of this already uncommon case produced with subtle differences between cases. I've seen Precision, Chronometre, Observatory movements and dials, in sweep and sub-dial second hands. Not a large watch, but larger than the "boy's size", as in the Canadian Rolexes (Lipton, Grenfell, Skyrocket,etc.). And a very distinct shape, one which would be used by many other manufacturers in subsequent years.

I found this one a few years back - at a thrift store. I guess they get a lot of fakes through, and they assumed that this one was as well. I nearly missed it on the display shelf, it didn't catch my eye until the third visual pass. Even then, I wasn't sure exactly what it was. The watchmaker opened it up, and found no repair markings on the case, so he figured it was probably dropped in the first year or two, and put away in a drawer for the next sixty years. The only flaw is the shadow at 9:26, where the radium hands sat stationary for many, many years, waiting, waiting, waiting........


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

*Breitling Aerospace*










'scuse the hairy bits - when I saw the pic I thought I'd scratched teh bloody bezel!

God..what a firkin' day it's been ... roll on the vino etc....

Enjoy the W/E.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, this one has been more or less glued to my wrist the last couple of days, so probably not a big secret that I'm wearing my new Speedy today


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Jonmurgie said:


> Well it's a new arrival for me today... *Breitling SuperOcean*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new arrival - I know just how you feel


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Friday Work - what's that then?









Alpha for me today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Apologies if you have seen this before but..........................










I love my 6309!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > *Poljot Aviator Alarm*
> ...


Oh yeah, the one in the background is the first one to go off in the morning...but it typically goes "Mommmmmy...Mommmmmy", so I've learned to ignore it most days.

These are the alarms I can't ignore...










To be honest, the watch alarm really only gets used when I'm bored and feel liking hearing something go buzzzzzzz.

About as useful as wearing two watches at a time.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Bought this last week and haven't worn anything else since:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


I don`t need a horological alarm, this one works just fine walking all over my stomach going _*"Feed me now, feed me now!!"*_



BTW this is me catching forty winks on my sofa before a night shift























P.S. nowt wrong with wearing two watches even while dozing; what happens if one stops?!!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Omega Seamaster F300


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice Omega!









Andy


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Jonmurgie said:


> Well it's a new arrival for me today... *Breitling SuperOcean*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cuff Of The Week Award, Jon. Philjopa and JoT outclassed. Watch alright too. (if you like that sort of thing.)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


so thats what you look like


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

rhula for me today (sorry its late, not long been in from work)


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

A new Arrival today (one of two, other on the electric page).

This is an IDF Kontiki Super


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, glad you like the Omega, Mac!









It's a lovely watch, but just wasn't being worn. I think it was a bit too dressy for me.

I recently received this little baby back from Steve Burrage after it had a full service and a new crown. It's now running like a champ!









O&W "Custom"










Have a great weekend all

Mark


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Flashharry said:


> A new Arrival today (one of two, other on the electric page).
> 
> This is an IDF Kontiki Super


Nice watch Neal. Super cool! Really liking those hands









Mark


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Alexus said:


> This one for the day, but I am expecting a new Nato from RLT
> 
> this after noon and want to give it a test run on the new band.
> 
> ...


that nato looks way cool on that


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> Livius de Balzac said:
> 
> 
> > Jaeger-leCoultre Master Grande Taille
> ...


that looks cool on the mesh, wouldnt have thought of that myself, but it works


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Sparky said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > A new Arrival today (one of two, other on the electric page).
> ...


Thanks Mark

I love it, was issued to the Israeli Defense Force, see here http://www.scubawatch.org/kontiki_idf.html

saw Rich's a couple of weeks ago, and then I was offered one, just had to get it, as you do !!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> that looks cool on the mesh, wouldnt have thought of that myself, but it works


Thank you but I can't take credit for the idea - it's what the Strela was on when I bought if off a fellow forum member.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> P.S. nowt wrong with wearing two watches even while dozing; what happens if one stops?!!


you find a clock like any normal person or a mobile, turn on the tv or a radio even, your car has a clock in it!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. nowt wrong with wearing two watches even while dozing; what happens if one stops?!!
> ...


I have one next to my bed that doesn`t work, a novelty rocket one on top of one of my speakers that is wrong another on my micro stereo which is also wrong and 160 plus watches on the shelves most of which aren`t wound up oh & the one in the car is wrong as well









Even if the watches were all wound up & showing the right time I`d have to get up put on my glasses to check the them









Actually I don`t wear two watches in bed, what do you think I am, weird or something?














:lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> what do you think I am, weird or something?










You said it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > what do you think I am, weird or something?
> ...


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I don`t need a horological alarm, this one works just fine walking all over my stomach going _*"Feed me now, feed me now!!"*_


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmwqpHsMExg...ghlight=wake+up


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

rapidboy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I don`t need a horological alarm, this one works just fine walking all over my stomach going _*"Feed me now, feed me now!!"*_
> ...












That is excellent - thanks for the link!!









I've just been "woken" by mine - he get's fed, spends 10 minutes in the garden then comes back in and up to bed while I am wide awake! Typical









Rich


----------

